# Taking a bath



## bail (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello! When is the best time to have my GR take some bath? He will be 3months old this coming March 4.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I say, baring any illness or skin issues, the sooner the better. I like to socialize the pups to the bath as young as possible because fighting a 75 lb dog into the tub isn't fun. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bail (Feb 19, 2013)

Is she going to get sick if she will take a bath at 3 months?


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Dry her off well after bathing her, don't take outside until she is dry. Do not to get any water in ears, eyes, and nose. As long as she is healthy she should be ok.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

bail said:


> Is she going to get sick if she will take a bath at 3 months?


No she won't get sick. 

Wyatt's first bath was at 8 weeks old. Now at almost 3 he hops right in the tub with no problem.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Just making sure, you are not saying to take a bath outside - correct? You are talking about taking a bath inside! If so, just make sure you give the bath right after she goes pee pee and poo poo so you will have some times between towel drying her off and the next time she goes outside.


----------

